# How to wipe a drive so Roamio will reload software



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

I have a Roamio that is stuck in CPI&TDL. I've had it happen to two TiVo's recently, a Bolt and a Roamio Basic. Bolt being replaced by TiVo, but for the Roamio (I highly doubt there is anything wrong with the drive), can I just connect to laptop and format the drive in windows and then throw it back into the Roamio and it will reformat the drive and put the software back on it?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

It is not on the drive, so wiping will not help.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

Someone mentioned in another thread in help center with the same issue that putting a new drive in cleared CPI&TDL hang. So I wondered if I wiped the original drive and put back into TiVo if that would work.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Try a Kickstart?

-KP


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

kpeters59 said:


> Try a Kickstart?
> 
> -KP


tried every kickstart I could find, always right back to CPI&TDL.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

The SQLite database is on the drive (on Roamios), so it may work. I would use the write zeros test in WD's Data Lifeguard Diagnostics, but formatting it as a Windows drive will work too.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

ggieseke said:


> The SQLite database is on the drive (on Roamios), so it may work. I would use the write zeros test in WD's Data Lifeguard Diagnostics, but formatting it as a Windows drive will work too.


Thanks! I'll give the Data Lifeguard Diagnostics a try.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

ggieseke said:


> The SQLite database is on the drive (on Roamios), so it may work. I would use the write zeros test in WD's Data Lifeguard Diagnostics, but formatting it as a Windows drive will work too.


One quick question, should I use the full erase or quick erase?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Have you tried KS 76543210?

Try the quick erase first, then the long one if that does not work.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

jmbach said:


> Have you tried KS 76543210?
> 
> Try the quick erase first, then the long one if that does not work.


Thank you so much, that kickstart code worked (I've never seen that one before), brought me back to guided setup. Lost recordings, but at least I have a working box again.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

TivoJD said:


> Thank you so much, that kickstart code worked (I've never seen that one before), brought me back to guided setup. Lost recordings, but at least I have a working box again.


It is basically a factory reset.


----------



## VideoGuyTim (May 8, 2019)

I experienced the CPI & TDL hang/loop for first time on a Roamio OTA. I wiped the HDD with WD DLG diags and verified it as ok. Connected it back in to the box and it booted up to GS and completed/works just fine. I need TE3 for S3 transfers and didn't want to risk a factory reset forcing TE4. I called TiVo technical support on the hang. They mumbled something about a known problem with CPI & TDL depending on whether the box is "on line" or not. They recommended only doing CPI & TDL as a last resort. I have been doing it to mitigate/prevent S03 errors on S3 boxes with stale guide data. Had never had this hang problem with the S3.


----------

